# Rotten Egg



## Dai Sensei (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's my latest turning, apart from pens that is 

It is made from Spalted Bonewood and African Ebony. The egg is hollowed so that the final shell was only 0.047" to 0.016" thick. I used heaps of thin CA to help stabilizes as I went, but unfortunately the softness of the rotten timber meant it still moved on me in the chuck slightly. I ended up filling the inside with a mix of PVA and coffee grinds where it was 0.016" as the light just shined through like a torch.

It won 1st prize at the local show in the "hollow forms" category :banana:

Cheers


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 1, 2011)

That is one gorgeous turning.  Thank you for sharing.  My wife says WOW also.


----------



## JeffT (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Sep 1, 2011)

That is marvelous.  What a great piece.


----------



## Rick P (Sep 1, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Dan26 (Sep 1, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Pete275 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that with us. It's beautiful!

Wayne


----------



## Bellsy (Sep 1, 2011)

Well done. I especially like the rings for the base.

Dave


----------



## G1Pens (Sep 1, 2011)

Leaves me speechless....it's beautiful


----------



## InvisibleMan (Sep 2, 2011)

Good:  That is AWESOME 

Bad:  My wife thinks I need to make her one   Maybe she'll take a cigar replica pen instead.


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## paps (Sep 2, 2011)

That's just awesome...thanks for showing!


----------



## el_d (Sep 2, 2011)

VERY, VERY NICE!!!! 

Great work and I bet it had ALOT of pucker factor.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 2, 2011)

fantastic design and great execution


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow.  I'm with the others:  in awe.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 2, 2011)

Neil, all I can think of is Amazing!! I love the finial on the bottom of the Egg Cup.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 2, 2011)

my wife says that will do, you can send it to her at......


very nice!


----------



## Dai Sensei (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments :tongue:

For all those wives out there that want it, just a mere AU$800 and it's yours


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 4, 2011)

Great work of art.  You deserved first.


----------



## pensbydesign (Sep 4, 2011)

very nice


----------

